# Intel Wireless-AC 7260 Device Problems



## SgtGoliath (Oct 13, 2014)

I recently bought a Sager NP8268/Clevo P150 SM-A laptop with an intel 7260 wi-fi card. Every time my computer goes to sleep or hibernate mode, the wifi adapter stops working, device manager shows it has encountered an error Code 43. A full restart or disabling and enabling the device will fix the issue. I have updated to the latest drivers for the card. Please help and thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

This is a known issue as is the solution. Turn off the power management on the wifi card. Usually there is a tab called Power Management which is where you find this setting.


----------

